# Should I buy High Mileage A6?



## Jimingle10 (Apr 7, 2007)

Hello...I am looking at trading my current car + $2500 for a 2002 A6 2.7T 6spd with 185,000mi 

My current car is a salvage title 2002 VW Passat GLS 1.8T Tiptronic with 155,000 miles. 

So heres the scoop on the Audi, its obviously very high mileage BUT the car was maintained by the shop thats selling it, where my friend has been working for years and has personally done service to this Audi. He said that previous owner (starbucks kinda guy that always came in wearing a suit) brought it in regularly and can probably produce over $10,000 in parts/labor receipts. It does however have the original turbo's. 
Some of the new(er) stuff: 

- clutch within last 10,000 miles 
- timing belt service at 146k 
- replaced struts/shocks 
- cross drilled rotors/brakes 
- Tie rods/links 

I drove the car, it feels solid, sounds good and drives very smooth. It did smell of burning oil, which I asked my friend and he said its the valve cover/cam gaskets which he would help me out with if I buy it. Overall I really like the car, it feels like quite a step up from my Passat. 

My car - Bought used at 45k miles, I crashed into a moose a few years back, it was totaled out, bought back and repaired. The car owes me nothing, I've put over 100,000 hard driven miles on it with little repairs. Its starting to shift hard at times and has a slow tranny fluid leak. Turbo squeals quite loud and ofcourse, its salvage title. I feel like its a ticking time bomb before trans or turbo quits on me. 

The guy said he would take my car + $2500 and I can drive the A6 home. 

My question is, how many people have a high mileage A6 whats peoples general opinion of this trade? If the only thing I should fear is turbo replacement down the road then I might just go ahead with it...but more/less wondering what else should I expect to go wrong.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Seems like a bit too much cash, but I have 240k on mine and it drives perfectly :thumbup: Depends what value you put on the salvage title tho. 

All mine has had in the service history outside regular stuff is front CV boots. Its even still on its original control arms! Worth changing the gear oil at that mileage tho. Mine was a bit nasty, and it shifts much nicer now with new oil. 

Oh, and check the plenum under the battery for water. The drains block up and then fill the electronics with water which can cause 'issues' :thumbup:


----------



## Jimingle10 (Apr 7, 2007)

kbb value for the a6 with the mileage is

6000 for GOOD CONDITION
5100 for FAIR CONDITION

They were originally asking $6500 for the car

My car KBB value (NOT TAKING INTO ACCOUNT SALVAGE)

Good = 4100
Fair = 3500

all the above are 'Suggested private party values'

So basically if my car was clean title, the audi still worth 2000 more...i think the $ aspect is pretty fair, especially long term when it comes time to really trade the car in for something new


----------



## Jimingle10 (Apr 7, 2007)

Control arms were definately replaced. The car needs a new battery and I just bought one for my passat 2 weeks ago, so when I buy it ill switch them and check for water down there...might be hard to tell we need some rain!

Think im going to do it...


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Fair enough on the values then. In the UK A6s tend to be very similar prices to Passats at that age. 

Good luck


----------



## plynch (Aug 30, 2006)

*trade*

if it helps, I just bought my wife a 1999 2.8 auto avant that had 181k on it (190k now) and its been a great car, driven daily, and a couple of 5hr trips to D.C. it was a one owner and had a service jacket about an inch thick. I picked it up for 2500 and had an acc. belt tensioner fail... minor issue I resolved in about 30 min... it is well worth the 2500+ trade just in the step up , and the 2.7TT with 6 speed should be fun... I worked at a dealer where a chipped S4 with 214k on it pushing 18psi, came in for service reg. it ran very strong for org turbos and chipped at that.... maint. is the key... and it sounds great that you have an inside conformation on how often it is in for service....:thumbup:


----------

